# I'm taking HKD classes



## Manny (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm a black belt in TKD but want more exposure to self defense techiniques so I will train a little hap ki do to learn new tecniques and aproaches to self defense. I find a nice HDK dojan that's own and run by a an old friend of mine and told him I just want to learn some hap Ki Do to add to my TKD.

I will not leave my actual TKD dojan, I will training tuesday and thursday nights TKD and monday and wendsday nights a little hap kido.

What do you think off?

Manny


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 23, 2009)

What do I think?  I think that it is great!  

I take hapkido and have found it a wonderful experience.  Different from taekwondo, and very worthwhile.

Keep us posted on your progress!

Daniel


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2009)

Good idea! Good luck!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2009)

Like I have said before it is always great to suppliment your training. Glad you found something you like.


----------



## Combat Hapkido Girl (Apr 24, 2009)

Enjoy, I  know I do!


----------



## Manny (May 13, 2009)

Sadly I have to tell you my hapkido classes has not begun yet, I train tuesday and thursday nights TKD and wanted to train monday and wensday nights HKD but the HKD classes are 9 pm to 10 pm and the dojan is far away from my home, so I will be arrinving home very late at night.

I asked HKD sambunim if he could to teach me 8 pm to 9 pm but maybe he's having a bad time trying to reeschedule his classes.

Tonight I will visit him again to see how is the schedule time going.

I don't know but want something new, I need a break from TKD and maybe if I will take HKD classes will be refreshing for me.

Manny


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2009)

Yes, Hapkido is a whole lot different from TKD, and a whole lot of fun..I teach and still study..I am hooked...


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 30, 2009)

Manny said:


> Sadly I have to tell you my hapkido classes has not begun yet, I train tuesday and thursday nights TKD and wanted to train monday and wensday nights HKD but the HKD classes are 9 pm to 10 pm and the dojan is far away from my home, so I will be arrinving home very late at night.
> Manny


 

Too bad Manny I wish I was around I hope he works somthing out for ya, and works few other classes to teach. I have stuff like that happening in my one class I have a family that cant go on mondays as late as I teach. I changed my time a little earlyer to help them out.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 30, 2009)

Good luck on your venture! I am doing the same thing as you except for the fact that I am an orange belt in TKD.

If you would like to, you could do a search on some of my posts.

Thanks!


----------

